# Official Audi AG press release re A5 and S5 (with pictures)



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

First Official Details: The New Audi A5 / Audi S5

Feb 23, 2007









source: Audi AG

Audi is launching a fascinating new model series for its entry into a highly emotionally charged segment of the market: the A5 successfully unites the acclaimed Audi design language and thrilling dynamic driving performance, and combines generous refinement with the brandâ€™s characteristic quality and sophistication. Its progressive design gives the new coupÃ© an appearance that is both elegant and dynamic. With its muscular FSI and TDI engines, its entirely newly developed high-precision running gear, and a raft of innovative, luxury-class equipment features, the Audi A5 has been crafted to be a modern grand tourer, a touring coupÃ© in the best tradition.

The Audi S5 is an extra sporty offering to complete the new series. A powerful V8 FSI engine gives the S5 a dynamic edge, which underscores its athletically accentuated design. The A5 and S5 are available to order from 6 March 2007 with the first vehicles due for delivery from June.

The Nuvolari quattro concept car of 2003 gave a first taste of Audiâ€™s vision for a powerful and expertly styled coupÃ© with a high performance potential and a progressive, sophisticated design â€" a bold step into the future.

Many elements from the Nuvolari have been adopted in the Audi A5. The new coupÃ© is a clear and unique statement of sportiness and elegance. At the same time, the A5 offers a driving experience characterised by exhilarating dynamic performance and excellent comfort over long distances.

With a length of 4.63 m, the Audi A5 clearly belongs to a superior class of coupÃ©. Four comfortable seats and a load volume of 455 litres make this car a comfortable long-distance tourer. The dynamic performance is supplied by FSI and TDI engines with rated power ranging from 125 to 195 kW (170 to 265 bhp). All engines share highly eco-friendly and efficient characteristics.
The enginesâ€™ power can be transmitted by either front-wheel drive or quattro four-wheel drive and a six-speed manual or automatic gearbox. The running gear developed for the A5 is entirely new and combines agile handling with the utmost driving safety.









The design, quite simply a desirable coupÃ©
For coupÃ© buyers, emotion plays a major role in their choice of car; the most important reason to buy, in the case of a sporty two-door car, is the design. And on that point the Audi A5 genuinely speaks for itself â€" its design takes Audiâ€™s progressive and stylish design language to new heights. The sporty silhouette, the precisely drawn lines, which gracefully interplay with the powerful surfaces, the expressive front face, and the equally distinctive tail end yield a wholly desirable coupÃ©. â€œThe Audi A5 is the most beautiful car I have ever designedâ€, says Walter deâ€™Silva, Head of Volkswagen Group Design, with absolute conviction.

Sportiness, elegance and dynamic performance are characteristics common to all of todayâ€™s Audi models. Naturally the A5 is particularly rich in these elements of the Audi â€œgenetic codeâ€, and the design makes that immediately clear: the coupÃ©â€™s proportions, for instance, are characterised by a very wide and low stance, a short front overhang and a long, flowing transition from the C pillar to the tail end.

Lines and surfaces play with light and shadows
An expression of determination characterises the features of the front end: the face bears the hallmark of the new Audi in the form of the single-frame grille, and its right-angled headlights and large air inlets reinforce the architectural impression of breadth in the carâ€™s face-on outline. The same holds true for the rear: the distinct horizontal lines and wide, powerfully styled tail lights, which seem to push outwards, underscore the sporting intent of the A5.

The side line is dominated by the mighty trapezoidal C pillar. This not only emphasises the carâ€™s sporty appeal, but also creates a look reminiscent of the legendary Audi Ur-quattro.

A second stylistic tribute to Audiâ€™s four-wheel drive pioneer model can be found in the marked outline of the wheel arches, with their curving contours drawn into the wide shoulder line. The lines and surfaces of the Audi A5 play with light and shadows, bringing its shape to life and endowing the body with the sculpted intensity that makes Audi design unique.

Audiâ€™s customary devotion to detail is particularly evident in the headlights: their elaborate styling perfectly reflects precision and high-tech engineering. The daytime running lights, comprising a strip of eight LEDs on each side, make the A5â€™s xenon plus headlights absolutely unmistakeable.










The interior, the luxurious perfection of an Audi
The interior, the interface between person and vehicle, is characterised by ergonomic design and functionality, and equally by the exclusiveness of the materials selected and Audiâ€™s typically superb build quality. An atmosphere in which you feel perfectly at ease, even on long journeys â€" that is the key feature of the A5 interior.

Making interior design a high-quality tactile experience
The entire cockpit architecture is clearly focused on the driver and brings together the instruments and the centre console to form one unit. The animated shapes, the precision of the workmanship, and the sophisticated design of the controls â€" these represent a visual delight that is also a joy to touch. The interior design provides a high-quality tactile experience each time you drive the Audi A5. One example of the all-encompassing design approach can be found in the door panel trim, where the controls, inlays, armrest and stowage compartment combine to form one visually harmonious unit.

The instrument panel, with the characteristic droplet-shaped surrounds for the speedometer and rev counter, does feature typical Audi styling elements, but in all its details has been developed as a new design.

The A5 also has the screen of the MMI operating system positioned at an ergonomically perfect high position in the cockpit. A new advanced version of the acclaimed intuitive MMI operating logic makes the wide range of functions easy to understand.

Key with a sharp memory
The new key is another design item that also provides sophisticated functionality. With its soft contours and pleasant surfaces it sits beautifully in the hand. But above all, the innovative key dispenses with the conventional key bit. This is possible because it communicates electronically with the vehicleâ€™s electrical system as soon as it is inserted into the cockpit. It can also store important information, such as the vehicleâ€™s current mileage or warning messages from the Audi A5â€™s driver information system. The data are always up-to-date and available to allow after-sales staff at a dealership to receive the vehicle for servicing quickly and easily.










The engines, for powerful driving pleasure
A coupÃ© with a distinctly sporty character requires powerful and highly efficient engines. For the Audi A5, power is provided by innovative technologies across the board. All engines supplied for the new model series feature direct fuel injection, for which the petrol engines employ the FSI concept and the diesels are equipped with common rail TDI. This gives all engines a thrilling free-revving character, allowing them to effortlessly unwind their generous torque with optimum energy efficiency. The refined TDI engines with their outstanding sporting talents suit the A5 just as well as the petrol units. Which type to go for is entirely a question of the driverâ€™s personal preference. All of the engines impressively demonstrate that efficiency and driving pleasure are by no means mutually exclusive.

FSI â€" The high-tech engine with variable valve lift
The top-of-the-range petrol engine in the Audi A5 is a new 3.2-litre FSI with innovative valve gear comprising the Audi valvelift system. This innovation varies the valve lift between two levels. To achieve this, sets of sliding cams are mounted directly on the intake camshafts. These feature two sets of adjacent cam contours for small and large valve lift. Which cam is used to open the intake valves depends on the power demand at any one time.

The effect is an appreciable increase in engine efficiency. The driver benefits from greater power and improved driveability, while enjoying a marked reduction in fuel consumption. At the wheel of an Audi A5 3.2 FSI there is a whole 195 kW (265 bhp) of power output available and a superb torque of 330 Nm in a broad rev band of 3,000 to 5,000 rpm, ensuring blistering acceleration at all times. Within 6.1 seconds the 3.2 FSI quattro with manual six-speed gearbox sprints from 0 to 100 km/h. The top speed is limited to 250 km/h. Despite this thrilling performance potential the carâ€™s fuel consumption is only 8.7 litres per 100 kilometers (3.2 FSI multitronic).

The all-new high-tech four-cylinder unit in the Audi A5 also does full justice to Audiâ€™s reputation for leading engine technology. The 1.8 TFSI, delivering 125 kW (170 bhp), will be available from autumn 2007. It combines turbocharger technology with petrol direct injection and provides a burst of acceleration and pulling power unrivalled in its class from virtually every rev band. Just as it did with its TDI engines, Audi has accomplished a pioneering feat of engineering with its turbocharged petrol units, taking spark-ignition engines to a new dimension in fuel consumption and driveability.

Thanks to a whole raft of technical innovations in the petrol engines, their fuel economy has been significantly improved, thus yielding a marked reduction in CO2 emissions.










TDI â€" Impressive performance combined with exemplary eco-friendliness
The V6 TDI units from Audi set the standards in their segment. Their copious torque and outstanding fuel economy accompanied by superb refinement mean that they score highly on all counts. In addition to all this, they offer eco-friendly performance that is hard to beat. The TDI engines fitted in the Audi A5, for instance, are equipped with a diesel particulate filter as standard.

The sporty top-of-the-range TDI in the new Audi coupÃ© is the thoroughly revised 3.0-litre engine. It now delivers a power output of 176 kW (240 bhp) and its maximum torque is an immense 500 Nm. But that is not all: with its supreme 0 to 100 km/h acceleration time of 5.9 seconds and a top speed of 250 km/h, the Audi A5 3.0 TDI quattro is one of the sportiest vehicles of its kind. Added to this, it also offers an average fuel consumption of just 7.2 litres per 100 km!

The second TDI engine in the Audi A5 range offers even better fuel economy. The 2.7-litre V6 engine delivers 140 kW (190 bhp) and is an ideal complement to the multitronic gearbox for the comfort-minded coupÃ© driver. Nevertheless, its performance figures are more than impressive: it offers a top speed of 232 km/h with an average fuel economy of 6.7 litres per 100 km. On top of that, its acceleration time of just 7.6 seconds confirms the sporty credentials of this version of the Audi A5.

The Audi A5 2.7 TDI multitronic is equipped with front-wheel drive, while the 3-litre TDI with manual gearbox constantly supplies power to all four wheels. As in numerous other Audi models, the quattro permanent four-wheel drive in the Audi A5 enhances driving dynamics by distributing 40 percent of engine power to the front axle and 60 percent to the rear axle at its basic setting. The system adjusts the power distribution depending on the situation and road surface grip.

Multitronic with eight forward gears and sport mode
In the standard specification, the Audi A5 powertrain features a six-speed manual gearbox with sporty ratios. This gearbox offers uniform short gear lever travel and smooth, easy gear changes.

The continuously variable multitronic automatic gearbox, which offers unparalleled power transmission comfort, is available in conjunction with the 3.2 FSI and the 2.7 TDI engines. At the same time its high efficiency and tall maximum transmission ratio make it very economical on fuel, since it operates in the most efficient range at all times. Whenever the driver prefers a more sporty driving style, the gearbox can be switched to a manual mode with eight set speeds.

The running gear, precise instruments for agile handling
Even when stationary, the Audi A5 makes a dynamic impression: the wide track, large wheels and short overhangs not only characterise its muscular appearance, they also form part of the formula that produces its peerless active driving feel. The Audi A5 coupÃ© defines the new standard in its class for precise steering response, outstanding directional stability and superb agility, while also offering first-class ride comfort.

The Audi engineers have achieved this with a completely new design of running gear: the front wheels are located by a five-link suspension arrangement with upper and lower wishbones. The wishbones are mounted on a subframe, which is firmly bolted to the body for high rigidity. Another completely reengineered component is the rack and pinion steering. It is located in front of the front axle close to the wheel centre line, and enhances the carâ€™s very agile handling by its direct transmission of the steering forces.










Long wheelbase, short overhang
Overall, the front axle is located a long way forward for a longitudinal engine configuration with front- and four-wheel drive. This new vehicle architecture makes it possible to have a long wheelbase with a short front overhang, and to optimise the axle load distribution. These are all additional elements that enhance the supreme handling qualities of the new Audi A5. To accomplish this special design, the engineers used a trick adopted from the Audi A8: the front axle differential is located in front of the clutch.

A key element of the rear running gear is its trapezoidal-link rear suspension with completely new kinematics. It provides a high degree of ride comfort combined with excellent directional stability. At both the front and rear, the main components of the suspension are made of aluminium. The generous dimensions of the brakes are designed to match the carâ€™s high performance ratings. The braking force can be precisely modulated and the kinematics of the new rear suspension significantly reduce the so-called braking dive effect.

The standard electromechanical parking brake, familiar from the A8 and A6, is activated via a button next to the gear lever. The A5 is also available with the option of Audi hold assist: this ensures that the car cannot accidentally roll back after stopping on a hill.

The body, generous and superlatively solid
The Audi A5 is nothing if not generous to its driver and passengers. Its generosity begins with its luxurious spaciousness â€" not just for the front row. On the rear seats, too, the A5 is a full-size touring car. Likewise, with a luggage compartment volume of 455 litres, there is always space left over for a bit of extra shopping, even on a long tour. The loading width of one metre allows easy stowage of large items of luggage, and even well-filled golf bags will fit widthways into the Audi A5 boot. The rear seat folds in two separate sections, and can be released conveniently from the boot.

The extremely high bodyshell rigidity, typical of an Audi, provides the basis both for the carâ€™s crisp handling and its agreeable feeling of solidness and comfort. In the development of the A5 the engineers have successfully combined supreme sporty performance and agility with outstanding vibrational comfort. Its lightweight body construction was achieved using the latest technologies, such as metal plates with varying wall thicknesses (tailored blanks), combined spot welded and bonded joints, and the use of aluminium, for example, in the front wings.

The smooth surfaces of the additional underbody panel enhance the Audi A5â€™s inherently good aerodynamics. One small but typical example of the extensive high-precision work carried out in the wind tunnel can be seen in the spoilers moulded into the sides of the tail lights.










The equipment, luxury class high-tech features
Where equipment is concerned, the Audi A5 is characterised by a comprehensive standard specification. This includes 17-inch alloy wheels along with automatic air conditioning, the MMI information and operating system, an audio system with CD player and separate screen, and the automatically opening boot lid. The new comfort key and the electromechanical parking brake are also among the items included in the standard package.

The list of options offers even more luxury class high-tech: Audi adaptive light combines bi-xenon headlights with the dynamic cornering light system and the LED strip of daytime running lights. Keyless access for the doors and boot and keyless engine starting are all features of the advanced key system. The deluxe automatic air conditioning system with three temperature zones allows the passengers to adjust the climate for their individual comfort. The extra-large panoramic tilting roof lends the A5 an especially generous feeling of open space. The Audi parking system advanced features a rearview camera, helping to make tricky parking in cramped multi-storeys easily negotiable.

The infotainment system is a special highlight of the options range. Alongside the navigation system with DVD including MMI, DAB digital radio reception and DVB TV reception, this system also offers pure delight for the ears: the premium sound system for the Audi A5 is supplied by the Danish hi-fi specialist Bang & Olufsen. It comprises 14 speakers, 500 watts of music output, surround sound, active driving noise compensation and, above all, the expertise of a worldwide renowned specialist for high-end audio equipment, making every drive in the Audi A5 a delightful acoustic experience.

Customisation, a made-to-measure coupÃ©
The decision to drive a coupÃ© is always a very emotional one. That makes it all the more important for a coupÃ© to reflect the personal wishes and express the ideas of it owner. If any coupÃ© can fulfil special requests, it is the Audi A5: how about seat side sections in stone blue Valcona leather, accompanied by seat centre sections in star silver leather, with matching interior headlining also in star silver? To go with that, you can add aluminium hologram inlays or maybe rather laurel wood? The customer has the choice: in terms of design variety, the Audi A5 is luxury class in the full sense of the word, with two types of cloth, two leather varieties, the combination of leather and Alcantara, five different inlays and a wide range of interior colour schemes. Above and beyond that, the Audi exclusive programme from quattro GmbH can fulfil virtually every individual wish.

For those looking for an even stronger sporting intent in the A5, the Audi S line offers an extra-dynamic look. The S line exterior package comprises, for example, more distinctive bumpers at the front and rear. The S line sports package includes items such as sports seats, steering wheel and gear lever in perforated leather, black headlining, and special inlays. Even here, there is scope for individual choice between matt aluminium, piano finish black or Vavona wood assam grey. The 18-inch alloy wheels and exclusive paint finishes underscore the look of the S line sports package, while the sports suspension provides a distinct driving feel.










In a league of its own, the Audi S5
The Audi S5 is a unique competitor among high-performance coupÃ©s, thanks to its combination of V8 FSI technology and quattro permanent four-wheel drive. The eight-cylinder engine with its superb power delivery has worthy counterparts in the specially tuned sports suspension and high-performance brakes. Subtle, but clear design elements inside and out serve to distinguish this coupÃ© as a high performance athlete in a league of its own. The Audi S5 goes on sale with the launch of the Audi A5 series.










Engine and running gear, fascination no figures can express
The figures alone are fascinating enough, but they only hint at the impressive driving experience the S5 offers. The eight-cylinder engine has a rated power output of 260 kW (354 bhp). Its peak torque is 440 Nm, which it already delivers at 3,500 rpm. Within just 5.1 seconds the Audi S5 can sprint to 100 km/h. But no figures can adequately describe the supreme free-revving character, the spontaneous response, the continuous power build-up, or the thrilling sound of this eight-cylinder engine. The V8 naturally derives its enormous power potential from the innovative FSI direct injection technology with high compression and optimum fuel mixture formation.

The six-speed manual gearbox with its very precise guiding of the gear lever and short throw action makes every gear change a pleasure. The quattro permanent four-wheel drive of course provides perfect traction with variable torque distribution from its basic setting of 40 percent to the front and 60 percent to the rear axle. Within a fraction of a second, the dynamic drivetrain system adapts to the current driving conditions and constantly delivers the ideal distribution of drive torque.

The Audi S5â€™s sports suspension is tuned to enhance the coupÃ©â€™s performance with particularly dynamic handling. The special high-performance brakes, recognisable by their black painted brake calipers, always ensure precise deceleration. And finally, the ESP electronic stabilisation programme can be deactivated in two stages whenever the driver wishes to exploit the potential of the Audi S5 to the full on a suitable stretch of road.










Design and interiors, sporty aesthetics with clear functionality
While the design of the Audi A5 forms a balanced synthesis of sportiness and elegance, the Audi S5 displays the more vigorous features of a powerfully built athlete: the radiator grille possesses the specific look of an Audi S model â€" painted in platinum grey and fitted with vertical chrome inlays. The front and rear bumpers have a more pronounced outline and the air inlet grilles are more striking. The aluminium-look exterior mirror housings make an overtly sporty impression, as do the colour-keyed door sill trim and the dual-branch exhaust system with four oval tailpipes. Nevertheless, the modelâ€™s sporty attributes always have a functional aspect: for instance, the more pronounced spoiler in the boot lid yields additional aerodynamic downforce.

However, true strength comes from within and the interior design of the Audi A5 thoroughly underscores its athletic character. The sports seats, sports steering wheel, instruments with grey dials and aluminium door sill plates provide a dynamic and refined atmosphere. The programme does, of course, provide ample scope to fulfil individual interior design wishes: the inlays are one example â€" here the choice is between carbon, aluminium, stainless steel or wood. After all, the Audi S5 should perfectly match its ownerâ€™s individual ideas and expectations.

Alongside the coupÃ©â€™s 18-inch wheels with the new S design and 245/40 R 18 tyres, the standard equipment specification for the S5 features items such as xenon plus headlights with impressive daytime running lights in the form of an LED light strip, or sports seats with electronic adjustment.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Anything official on prices yet?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dunno yet. :?

There are rumours that the starting price for the base model, the 1.8TFSI, will be Â£25 grand. However, when you spec it up, it'll creep into the low 30s.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I don't like the way the front (from the wwindscrren forward) of the car seems to 'bulge'. The strafe line across the front wheel arch doesn't help this effect either, and it IMO looks like it's been in a front end shunt because of this. Or is it just me that can see this 'bulge'?!?

:?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to say that I was expecting more of this car's design. Last year Audi said that the shooting brake concept was the first signal of Audi's more emotional, less geometric designs, but this A5 is way too bland...

Autocar said this week that Wolfgang Egger (Alfa Rome's head of design) is moving to Audi to occupy the same role in Ingolstadt... Maybe he wil bring some fresh ideas and emotion to Audi.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

I think it looks quite nice. Lets see how nippy the S5 is ... or if they do an RS5. I can't bring myself to buy an RS4 - the rear doors/seats are a waste of time, esp. with the special front seats. But this is a proper coupe with what I assume will be occassional rear seats.

Wish they put some nicer rear light clusters on it though. I mean it wouldn't take much of a change and it would make a massive difference - some nice round reflectors for instance.


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

the choice of wheels seem to make quite a difference


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

<GASP!> The back looks the same as the BMW!!










Very nice car though... is it me or are coupes getting bigger and bigger?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

murcie said:


> the choice of wheels seem to make quite a difference


Yeah, they are nice. 8)

However, these are my favourites at the moment.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hmmm it looks handsome, but not striking enough.
Am sure it will do well thou!


----------

